# Frequent stall at idle - '86 Bluebird.



## CCCMikey (Nov 13, 2010)

G'day 

I've had an issue intermittently with stalling at idle - mostly when in gear during brakeing, but more recently it has become more frequent.

I originally posted this on Reddit, but this is probably the better place to look for advice...

The three current questions I have:

How likely is it that the PCV (Positive Crankcase Ventilation) valve that I can't reach is to blame?

Should providing 12V to the idle up solenoid and having no increase in idle prove the solenoid defective or does it work in conjunction with the BCDD solenoid? (I was testing with the rev computer disconnected.)

If the BCDD / Idle Up bit is stuffed, can it be replaced independent of the Carbie?



> Hi
> 
> My '86 Bluebird, about 80,000k on the motor, has decided that it doesn't want to idle any more.
> 
> ...


----------

